# I am tempted to buy a PS3 but...



## Average Joey (Nov 10, 2006)

Plan on selling it immediately.I could easily make an extra 500 bucks.Is this the wrong thing to do,or is it basic capitalism?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 10, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> Plan on selling it immediately.I could easily make an extra 500 bucks.Is this the wrong thing to do,or is it basic capitalism?



Is this the playstation? What's wrong with capitalism? I would sell if you could make $500.00 bucks.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 10, 2006)

Look at this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330047524577


----------



## BJClark (Nov 10, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Look at this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330047524577



Winning bid:	US $9,100.00 

Someone has way to much money than they know what to do with...there is NO game station worth that much money.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 10, 2006)

I think double price would be a reasonable sale for somebody and it would be much quicker.I will have it sold in less than an hour probably too.I will have to camp out though.Next Wednesday night I begin my wait around 10 pm.No,it won`t be at Wal-Mart.Reason being is that I get paid from my job on Thursday mourning and it usually isn`t in my bank account until 3 am. This is to bad because I would be able to get my 10 percent discount.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll give you the money to buy two if you will give me one so I can have one and sell mine on EBay for a few grand! Pay me back for the one when your money becomes available.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 13, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> Plan on selling it immediately.I could easily make an extra 500 bucks.Is this the wrong thing to do,or is it basic capitalism?


  You seem to have good insight into turning over your money. There's nothing wrong with what you are doing. Do it well, and guard against greed.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 16, 2006)

Well,today is the day.I will start my line standing at 12pm and will be standing in line for 12 hours.A good time to read the Bible while I wait.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 16, 2006)

Well,it ain`t gonna happen.Went to Wal-Mart this mourning and there was already a full line.They only were receiving 12 PS3s.I checked one other store and am now officially giving up.I have to look at the bright side of it though.At least now I get to spend my day off with my family.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd be careful of this sort of capitalism.
Standing in line for 12 hours just to make a profit like that off of someone else is quite a sacrifice to make. (Especially since your fellow man is not being served in the pursuit of this profit.)

We as Christians have to be careful just how far we'll go in order to gain more money.
In a way, its kind of like when a preacher will want to demonstrate something to the kids, and he'll hold up a $10 bill or something as an object lesson, with the same being given to one of the more zealous kids as a prize. You should see all the hands that go up and how fast they'll run down to the front (or push other kids out of the way) all in a zeal for money.

I saw this at a church just a few weeks ago. Its funny how all the adults just sat there with their arms folded, uninterested. To me the object lesson was: as an adult, you've learned just how little money satisfies.

Run after Christ, not after cash.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2006)

Good pointsm Christopher. People around my area started camping two days before the PS3 releases. *2 DAYS!*. They are insane in my opinion! I love video games, and I would love to sell a PS3 on Ebay even more than play it because of the ammount of money some will spend just to have one. But I will not devote 48 to 56 hours in line in order to play or sell it. I do pray for those who would do such a thing though,in a way it's sad.


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 16, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Good pointsm Christopher. People around my area started camping two days before the PS3 releases. *2 DAYS!*. They are insane in my opinion! I love video games, and I would love to sell a PS3 on Ebay even more than play it because of the ammount of money some will spend just to have one. But I will not devote 48 to 56 hours in line in order to play or sell it. I do pray for those who would do such a thing though,in a way it's sad.




I agree.I was willing to wait 12 though.When I was told that a young woman(A WOMAN!) started waiting yesterday(11/15) afternoon.I thought it was crazy!Most of the rest who were in line this mourning started waiting last night!Crazy stuff!If I do get a new system it would be a Wii.At 250,four games included,and a plethora available at launch.It is quite tempting.Two million available at launch and another two million before Christmas.Nintendo is going to take advantage of the disgruntled customers who wanted a PS3.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2006)

> Winning bid: US $9,100.00
> 
> Someone has way to much money than they know what to do with...there is NO game station worth that much money.


Are you saying I paid too much?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 16, 2006)

The PS3 from what I read in the paper IS NOT usable with all older PS games. The makers originally said that it would work with all other games, but I guess not. I am not a gamer, but this would keep me from buying it because you would have to download or buy an upgrade to make other PS games work.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2006)

Really? I have not heard that. If true that's BIG news.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 16, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Really? I have not heard that. If true that's BIG news.



No, NOT really. The Playstation 3 is backward compatible. Sony is not going to invest that much money in a game console that alienates its entire customer base.



> Backwards Compatibility
> Play thousands of PS one® and PlayStation®2 games as well as your CDs and DVDs on the PLAYSTATION®3.



Honestly for me, the reason I'm going to get a Playstation 3 sooner rather than later has less to do with the fact that it's a game console and more to do with the fact that it is a Hi-Def DVD player with all the performance of the best of them with more features and a lower price. The major game console manufacturers sell consoles at a pretty significant loss to get a buyer that will buy tons of games licensed by them. The graphics processing power of this thing is simply amazing.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2006)

FYI

This is somewhat true...

http://money.cnn.com/2006/11/15/tec...station.reut/index.htm?postversion=2006111517

Not a major deal but somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 16, 2006)

houseparent said:


> FYI
> 
> This is somewhat true...
> 
> ...



Interesting. It's not in the "design" that it's not compatible but a "bug". The nice thing is that it's a patchable platform.

The more sophisticated a console becomes the more likely you run into glitches. My digital camera is on its third firmware version fixing minor bugs and it's just a camera!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 17, 2006)

matthew11v25 said:


> The PS3 from what I read in the paper IS NOT usable with all older PS games. The makers originally said that it would work with all other games, but I guess not. I am not a gamer, but this would keep me from buying it because you would have to download or buy an upgrade to make other PS games work.



Ok this is just flame war. Its true there having a problem but all it will take is a software patch downloadbale online. Not as big of a deal as they make it out to be. Eve the 360 is not yet full BC. 

Granted I want this sytem more so than the 360. But you would not believe the stuff I hear at video game stores. There are guys who go on and on about how muc they hate yes HATE sony. 

Why waste your time hating a company over this. There no forcing anyone to buy there system. Honestly and the camping out is plain stupid in my opinion. 

Ill get it but Ill wait.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2006)

1 shot in Conn. Playstation waiting line

November 17, 2006

PUTNAM, Conn. (AP) - Two armed thugs tried to rob a line of people waiting to buy the new Playstation 3 gaming console early Friday and shot one who refused to give up the money, authorities said.

The two confronted 15 to 20 people who were in line outside a Wal-Mart store shortly after 3 a.m. and demanded money, said Lt. J. Paul Vance, a spokesman for the state police. The new Sony consoles are selling for around $500 to $600.

"One of the patrons resisted. That patron was shot," Vance said.

He said the two gunmen fled and the victim was taken to University of Massachusetts Medical Center in Worcester. There was no immediate word on the victim's condition.

Vance said police were searching for the suspects, both believed to be in their teens. He said one was wearing a ski mask and brandishing a handgun, and the other had what appeared to be a shotgun.

Short supplies of the PS3 and strong demand led to lines of buyers, some waiting for days, outside stores across the country.

In Palmdale, Calif., authorities shut down a Super Wal-Mart after some shoppers got rowdy late Wednesday. In West Bend, Wis., a 19-year-old man was injured when he ran into a pole racing with 50 others for one of 10 spots outside a Wal-Mart.

In Lexington, Ky., police were investigating a drive-by shooting that hit four people with BB pellets outside a Best Buy store, causing minor injuries, according to WKYT, whose own reporter was hit as she interviewed buyers in line.

A Best Buy in Boston, aware it had only 140 of the consoles, got smart — its employees gave out tickets to the first 140 people in line so everyone could go home.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 17, 2006)

> A Best Buy in Boston, aware it had only 140 of the consoles, got smart — its employees gave out tickets to the first 140 people in line so everyone could go home.



Well imagine that!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 17, 2006)

PS3 sells for $10,100 on Ebay! 

Ridiculous!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 17, 2006)

http://money.cnn.com/2006/11/15/commentary/ps3_review/index.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 17, 2006)

14629 PS3's for sale on EBay right now. Do you think that many people are foolish enough to pay 2-5K for one of these?


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 17, 2006)

houseparent said:


> 14629 PS3's for sale on EBay right now. Do you think that many people are foolish enough to pay 2-5K for one of these?




I think so.If some are smart they would wait at least a week or two before putting one up to bid.Reason being is that at that point many more will realize they will not be getting one before the end of the year,and all the PS3s which are sold on ebay will even be gone.At that point they could possibly even sell for an even higher price.People are nutty and impatient and are not willing to wait until mid Jan. for a $600 dollar system that as a bonus has all the bugs worked out.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 17, 2006)

Um, as a non-gamer I could be strung up for this but...

Is anyone just a little disturbed that they are spending so much time in pursuit of a device that will rob them of their free time, drain their money, and will in all likelihood not advance His kingdom or be edifying to Him in any way? 

I hate to be a wet blanket, but we will _never_ have a PS2/3 or any time of game console in this house (a PC is bad enough). I like my kids' IQ level right where it is and don't want to damage it.

I feel like someone's old aunt Ethel, waving a finger. I don't mean for it to have that tone, but even flipping a console to make a profit and not take it into your home for use is to support an industry bent on hedonism.


----------



## Devin (Nov 18, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> PS3 sells for $10,100 on Ebay!
> 
> Ridiculous!



I hear 10,100, can I get a 14,100? Sold!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 18, 2006)

Pfft. I'm getting a Nintendo.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 18, 2006)

> but even flipping a console to make a profit and not take it into your home for use is to support an industry bent on hedonism.



But aren't the majority of companies "bent on hedonism"? Seriously, 99% of most companies in the world are secular and have no desire, passion, or intent to further the gospel so should we all just live in the wilderness eating locusts and honey? Become Amish?

I hope I don't come across sounding like a jerk with that, but seriously, what do we do?


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 18, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Become Amish?



Well,you are from Pennsylvania.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 18, 2006)

That's what made me think of the Amish, I see them frequently.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 18, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> a device that will rob them of their free time, drain their money, and will in all likelihood not advance His kingdom or be edifying to Him in any way?



Your objective standards of it taking free time and money can just as easily be applied to countless things; such as a piano (or any other instrument)...a book on fishing or golf...any and all music CDs...any and all fictional movies...a boat...a board game...I could go on and on.

And respectfully, your standard of it not being "edifying to [God] in any way" is a completely subjective one. For some people, the relaxation time, the particular types of thought and skill required to play it, the community it may provide when many people play at once, and the simple enjoyment of it could all be factors that are edifying to God in some people's experience with a video game. It is indeed true that such games would only produce such thoughts, feelings and experiences for _some_ people, but the same is true for all of the other types of hobbies I listed above.



kvanlaan said:


> even flipping a console to make a profit and not take it into your home for use is to support an industry bent on hedonism.



By the same logic, would you discourage any and all buying and selling of stocks? One never buys a share with any intent other than eventually making a profit (be it through dividends or selling it), and likewise when one sells a share, he thinks he is getting the better deal.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 18, 2006)

Good points, but I still think there is a difference in this case. That most companies are hedonistic is true, there are few that work to glorify Him and advance his kingdom. That we should then not own stock is debatable, there are those "social conscience" mutual funds that will not purchase tobacco or alcohol stocks for that very reason (granted, the alternative is still not Christian in most cases, it is just less worse.)

But with a PS3 or such consoles, I can find little redeeming value. We don't even have a TV (just one more step towards becoming Amish, I suppose) and a game console is just unthinkable. The Devil uses every tool at his disposal to keep me from my family and its leadership. Yes, it _can_ be relaxing and _can_ be edifying to the Lord in some ways. But truly, how often does that happen? A TV _can_ be a wonderful means of educating children, but how often is it really? The internet can be a wonderful means of spreading the Word, but we in this forum inhabit a tiny corner of a global network filled with ****ography and sin of every kind. There are radio ads in Canada which publicly advertise a 'service' that connects married men and women seeking affairs, via the internet. How many of us have stumbled upon internet ****? What I am saying in all this is that I know that there are instances in which these mediums _can_ be used for good, but how often does it really happen? In my view, the same goes for these game consoles.

If you know that a machine that you want to buy will fail 98% of the time and work 2% of the time, would you buy it?

Please do note my hypocrisy in all this - I do play games on my PC. I need a PC for work, I need the internet for work. I use both in ways not edifying to the Lord (secular music, games, etc.) In my personal theology, I am sure that I will have to answer some very uncomfortable questions about the hours I whiled away in pursuit of pleasure, whether it be in movies, books of questionable value, or video games (Hemingway's "The Short Happy Life of Francis Macomber" is one of my favorite short stories. Fornication and murder, anyone?) That which is not done to His glory is done to the detriment thereof.

Attach this prayer (by Michael Pearl, of "To Train Up a Child" infamy) to your TV or PS3:

Dear Lord, we invite you to come join us in this time of viewing. As your children, we commit this time to you as worthy of our attention. May our family be uplifted by this hour before the screen. And Lord, we pray that families everywhere would have the opportunity to do likewise. We thank you for providing this program for us, and we ask you to bless it to the edification of the Holy Spirit within. Now Lord, bless the men and women who produced this show and those who made it available to us. may they have your blessings to do more of the same. In Jesus name, we thank you, Amen.

Read it whenever you sit down to your game console and see how it affects your appetite to spend time playing.

You could just do the more trendy thing, and just ask yourself: WWJE do? (What would Jonathan Edwards do?)

Anyway, I know that what I am proposing is not practical and is highly subjective. Just my  

And Adam, I don't think you're sounding like a jerk at all (if anyone is sounding like a jerk, it is probably me!)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 18, 2006)

Sometimes, I think I need to play MORE! I work very, very hard sometimes to the point of near exhaustion and I devote so much time to our girls that when I pray about it I almost feel the Lord calling me to relax, watch TV show, play a game, do something other than WORK, WORK,WORK. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 18, 2006)

Kevin,

I couldn't agree more that the various means of both communication and entertainment (e.g. internet, television, films, games in general) we have in our culture are used for unbeneficial purposes the majority of the time, and that even as we rightfully try to take no part in that, we fail much of the time. But I would also say we should not throw the baby out with the bathwater - for while that abuse of those things is unfortunately the majority of their use in the world and also finds its way into our use of them, it is just that: _abuse_. In the same way, a massive amount of the use of sex and sexual pleasure in the world today is abuse rather than its originally-intended use in glorifying God; the same applies with food (use) and gluttony (abuse), the latter of which is rampant in our society. But gratefully and moderately keeping them in their biblical function seems a much better way to confront that abuse than minimizing their enjoyment.

Also, attaching a prayer like the one you listed seems like an excellent option to keep such things in their place. I would not place the same expectations on everyone with respect to just how they go about reminding themselves and their family of the importance of ultimately doing such things to God's glory (e.g. whether it involves physical writing or paper, precisely how often it is directly discussed, etc.), but _some_ means of continually remembering that with all things is crucial, indeed.

P. S. This isn't a main point, but since you used it as a passing example, I'd suggest that you shouldn't feel guilty at all about listening to secular music. That is because while there is much content that is vulgar, stupid and unbiblical, that is again a case of _abuse_ of something that is good with proper use. That is because it's the real meaning of the content that's key, rather than whether it is labelled "Christian" per se, or even whether the lyrics are _explicitly_ associated with Christianity. After all, there is quite a bit of music that _is_ explicitly associated with Christianity in name and lyrics, but which is pure trash in content due to bad theology! I would say the same thing about drunkenness as an abuse of God's gift of alcohol in moderation and enjoyed to His glory, and even about addiction as an abuse of something like tobacco in the same way.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 19, 2006)

Chris,

Of course, I MUST agree with you to a degree. Without the internet, we would not be having this discussion, nor would I have this Reformed outlet in my life. So no, I don't want to throw the baby out with the bath water BUT a game console has but one use - games. It may be that I feel strongly about it because it would be an item I would too easily _abuse_ were it in my home.

Still, it is a device which has its roots in the City of Man, there is no disputing this. Any spiritual benefit is an unintended byproduct of the user's experience, it is not comparable (in my opinion) to an afternoon hunting in the woods or walking in the midst of His creation. At this point I may be splitting hairs...

I guess in some ways I see a PS3/Wii as a 'gateway drug'. We were regenerated _in order_ that we may worship Him, correct? If I catch my children playing around when they are supposed to be doing dishes, I am first angered by the fact that they are not doing dishes. But I am additionally angered that they are messing around and doing nothing of use or consequence, they are merely wasting time. Two-tier anger. Does God see it any differently? What comes _after_ messing around when we are supposed to be doing dishes? Our nature causes us to love sin and hate God, what will we do with that time once we grow weary of the games we have?

The thing is, we live with view to salvation, to heaven, an entry to eternity where all we do will be to sing His praises, 24/7, to the end of time. And yet we are so quick to throw in the towel on doing His work in the few short years we have on earth. Believe me, in this I am preaching largely to myself (since I have no doubt of Adam's devotion to his work nor of you to yours). But let's think how many hours a day Calvin gave to God's work. What about Farel? Beza? Knox? I have read that Calvin preached seated because of a lack of strength to stand - and yet he carried on. Lectured daily, spoke to the Consistory several times a week. Dictated from bed when he was too ill to preach at all. How many of us can make that claim? Do we exhaust ourselves in his work each day? I know I don't. And the lure of a PS3 would get my flabby carcass sitting down that much sooner each day.

Sorry, I am lecturing to my own weaknesses here, and if you don't have those same issues, then far be it from me to impose upon you. I don't have issues with alcohol, and am a svelt 235 lbs at 6'1" (yep, got that sin of gluttony going on for sure.) It is just that when I went home to visit a few years ago, those friends of mine from high school who had previously lived with a foot in the world and a foot in God's camp had almost entirely moved into the world. Drunkards and 'free thinkers' is what was left of what began as good stock. A virus needs only a healthy host.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Has this been considered?*

LC on the 8th Commandment -



> Question 141. _What are the duties required in the eighth commandment_?
> Answer. The duties required in the eighth commandment are, truth, faithfulness, and justice in contracts and commerce between man and man; [Ps 15:2; Zech 7:4,10; Zech 8:16-17] rendering to everyone his due; [Rom 13:7] restitution of goods unlawfully detained from the right owners thereof; [Lev 6:2-5; Luke 19:8] giving and lending freely, according to our abilities, and the necessities of others; [Luke 6:30,38; 1 John 3:17; Eph 4:28; Gal 6:10] moderation of our judgments, wills, and affections concerning worldly goods; [1 Tim 6:6-9; Gal 6:14] a provident care and study to get, [1 Tim 5:8] keep, use, and dispose these things which are necessary and convenient for the sustentation of our nature, and suitable to our condition; [Prov 27:23-27; Eccles 2:24; Eccles 3:12-13; 1 Tim 6:17-18; Isa 38:1; Matt 11:8] a lawful calling, [1 Cor 7:20; Gen 2:15; Gen 3:19] and diligence in it; [Eph 4:28; Prov 10:4] frugality; [John 6:12; Prov 21:20] avoiding unnecessary lawsuits, [1 Cor 6:1-9] and suretiship, or other like engagements; [Prov 6:1-6; Prov 11:15] and an endeavor, by all just and lawful means, to procure, preserve, and further the wealth and outward estate of others, as well as our own. [Lev 25:35; Deut 22:1-4; Exod 23:4-5; Gen 47:14,20; Phil 2:4; Matt 22:39]
> 
> Question 142. _What are the sins forbidden in the eighth commandment_?
> Answer. The sins forbidden in the eighth commandment, besides the neglect of the duties required, [James 2:15-16; 1 John 3:17] are, theft, [Eph 4:28] robbery, [Ps 62:10] man-stealing, [1 Tim 1:10] and receiving any thing that is stolen; [Prov 29:24; Ps 50:18] fraudulent dealing, [1 Thess 4:6] false weights and measures, [Prov 11:1; Prov 20:10] removing landmarks, [Deut 19:14; Prov 23:10] injustice and unfaithfulness in contracts between man and man, [Amos 8:5; Ps 37:21] or in matters of trust; [Luke 16:10-12] oppression, [Ezek 22:29; Lev 25:17] extortion, [Matt 23:25; Ezek 22:12] usury, [Ps 15:5] bribery, [Job 15:34] vexatious lawsuits, [1 Cor 6:6-8; Prov 3:29-30] unjust inclosures and depopulations; [Isa 5:8; Mic 2:2] engrossing commodities to enhance the price; [Prov 11:26] unlawful callings, [Acts 19:19; Acts 19:24-25] and all other unjust or sinful ways of taking or withholding from our neighbour what belongs to him, or of enriching ourselves; [Job 20:19; James 5:4; Prov 21:6] covetousness; [Luke 12:15] inordinate prizing and affecting worldly goods; [1 Tim 6:5; Col 3:2; Prov 23:5; Ps 62:10] distrustful and distracting cares and studies in getting, keeping, and using them; [Matt 6:25,31,34; Eccles 5:12] envying at the prosperity of others; [Ps 73:3; Ps 37:1,7] as likewise idleness, [2 Thess 3:11; Prov 18:9] prodigality, wasteful gaming; and all other ways whereby we do unduly prejudice our own outward estate, [Prov 21:17; Prov 23:20-21; Prov 28:19] and defrauding ourselves of the due use and comfort of that estate which God hath given us. [Eccles 4:8; Eccles 6:2; 1 Tim 5:8]


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 19, 2006)

Jay, any chance to see a little personal commentary from you on what you posted? It's a good point, I'd like to hear more of your take on it.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 19, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> Jay, any chance to see a little personal commentary from you on what you posted? It's a good point, I'd like to hear more of your take on it.


 
Kevin,

Some of us were discussing this thread earlier this afternoon at our place. I have been thinking about the implications of this a lot this week. These are just some of my musings about it. 

There are some very real and potential 8th Commandment issues that come up with this whole PS/3 thing. The main topic this afternoon was the one about people buying these things for $500-600 and selling them for $9,000-$10,000. I guess I'm one of these weaker brothers that struggles with where you could draw the line between when a profit is reasonable and when is it exorbitant. Sort of like when is it interest and when is it usury in the case of loaning money.

I realize that supply and demand is the key driver here, but what about the "intrinsic" value of the item - may be hard to determine - how does that play a role in setting a fair price?

In the light of Scripture - and I'm one of those that believes that the above (LC) is founded upon and agreeable to Scripture, I would really have a struggle regardless of whether I wanted one of these for myself or if I were going to consider jumping into the commodity thing.

Like for instance, "moderation of our judgments, wills, and affections concerning worldly goods" (Q141). When does it become immoderate for me? Is it right for me to exploit someone else's "I'm willing to pay anything to have it NOW!" in setting the price?

Or what about, "an endeavor, by all just and lawful means, to procure, preserve, and further the wealth and outward estate of others, as well as our own." It would not seem right for me to pay a ridiculously high price for something I don't even need, and I would have to seriously question if I were selling to someone else what's fair v. what might be defrauding them - the opposite of doing what the command requires.

I see things under 142 that I think should be seriously considered. I'm not sure that they all apply but maybe they do - "fraudulent dealing", "extortion", "engrossing commodities to enhance the price" - I think this might refer to hoarding so as to gain control over supply so as to magnify the demand. I think crude oil suppliers are guilty of this. This may not apply to the current example, but I think the issue is similar. 

Are those who market the product purposely stirring up the greed that is so common? Other phrases that jump out at me - "all other unjust or sinful ways of taking or withholding from our neighbor what belongs to him, or of enriching ourselves", "covetousness", "inordinate prizing and affecting worldly goods", "distrustful and distracting cares and studies in getting, keeping, and using them".


The list goes on, and the last 3 above also bring up the 10th Commandment. 

Here's another thing, specifically on the commodity side. How seriously would I be tempted to demand a higher price from somebody like Bill Gates v. the next guy who maybe can afford $10,000 but he's not exactly rich? There seems to be a form of cynicism out there that says, yeah well he has more money so he can afford to pay more ... 

Well, that's just some of what's been going on my mind.









​


----------

